# This country doesn't help does it?



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Just had a call from a local government scheme that lend money to young businesses.

I applied for it when I first started my second business and didn't have access to much actual cash but we jiggled around a bit and managed to sort the funding for the business (£30,000 so far)
Anyway the blose asked me about the business plan etc and I told him what I needed the money for (Not needing it i played along as if i did)

I told him that there was no trading history yet as it was a new company but I was looking at an order next week for £70,000 - I just needed the money to buy the stock to fulfil the order which is in writing etc.

He told me that they wouldn't lend the money so i should look at re mortgaging. I asked him why the gov't were banging on about helping small businesses etc and he said that he would talk to me when we had been paid for the first order and would we consider giving up 25% of the business for £30,000 investment :lol:

I told him erm, no thanks - I would do it all with my business partner and thanks for nothing.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I take it you can cover the order then? If not banks will loan you money based on a purchase order.


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Good ain't they, you have my small donation awaiting


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Start a business, take the £30K, fold the business.

"Sorry, it's all gone".

Job's a good'un.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

:thumb:

I only went through it with him to confirm what I thought he would say.

The bank will give us the money to satisfy the order and they get paid back within 4 weeks. I just wanted to hear how the govt are dealing with new business with all their claims that small businesses are their focus on getting the country back etc


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Which does confirm they are indeed a shower of ******s! :devil:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I could have guessed what he would say before i clicked to answer.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

I started up a private ambulance company several years ago. Based on many years working in that field I approached a bank for a business loan to get the vehicle and items to stock the vehicle with a small surplus to cover eventualities. Several banks were approached and shown contracts with English Heritage to cover large events, Motorcross, grass tracking, and a couple of others. None were interested. Instead we went for a private loan for £11,000, picked up the ambulance the next week and paid off the loan after two months. This was before the recession, thank you so much mr government.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

^^

:wall:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Bit dragons den that Lee. Small newly started business. Gain collateral for the government to own 25%. Quick business like minded ploy to earn the country ( we all know it wont come into the commodity rather line the already riches pockets)


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

This sort of thing really annoys me.

I have the utmost respect for entrepreneurs and small businesses. It's unbelieveably short-sighted of a government (local or national) not to do everything in its power to assist and then, crucially, support start-ups, especially when they lead to job creation.


----------

